# 3rd Annual 1/18th Scale Racing - Toledo Ohio



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Guys & Gals,

We're hoping to get the season started on Friday night Oct. 10th, 2008 at the new Hobby Stop West Raceway at the Woodville Mall. :woohoo: We'll be racing on Ozite this year. The track is 80' x 36' so it's very different from the RCP track of last year at the Legion Hall.

Call us at 419-471-1108 for details or come by the track.

Practice on Wed nights from 4pm to 9pm $7

And we'll be there this weekend for Open practice on Fri 10/3 from 4-9 =$7. Sat 10/4 from 9-9 for practice = $15 whole day or $10 half day.
Sun 10/5 from 9-5 for practice $7.

The track address is 3725 Williston Road Northwood, OH 43619 and yes it's the same location as it's always been since Hobby Stop first owned it and Josh Cyrul had Halo Hobbies or where Rev Raceway was last season.

Thanks, Pat
__________________


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*08/09 1/18 Scale Points Series*

Well we've been going gangbusters this year and I've had no time  to update and put up the points for our Series Racing. We race on Friday nights! 1/18th scale On-road and Off-road classes. :woohoo:

*Classes include:* :thumbsup:

Micro-T Stock and Mod (Losi Micro-T, Desert Truck etc.)
Micro Touring Stock and Mod (Xray M18, etc.)
4WD On-road Stock and Mod (Recoil, RC18R etc.)
Rally Stock and Mod (RC18R - Off-road w/jumps)
2WD Off-road Stock and Mod (Mini-T, Slider, Late Model etc.)
4WD Off-road Stock and Mod (Vendetta, RC18B/T Exotec M18, Xray M18 etc)
Monster Truck Stock and Mod (Mini LST/2, Mini Quake etc.)

*08/09 Points Leaders*

*Micro Touring Stock*

1. Dave Berry 71
2. Bob Dietz 58
3. Bobby Falgout 18
4. Rich Mickle 53
5. Mike Dietz 16
6. Jeff Schultz 35
7. Dooug Schultz 18

*4WD On-road Stock*

1. Dave Berry 69
2. Ken Reeves 19
3. Jeff Martin 18
4. Pat Falgout 51
5. Dave Willey 53
6. Mike Dietz 18
7. Bob Dietz 20
8. Kevin Wawrziniak 16
9. Laura Willey 15

*Micro Touring Mod*

1. Bob Dietz 25
2. Bobby Falgout 19
3. Mike Dietz 18

*2WD Off-Road Stock*

1. Mike Dietz 63
2. Ken Reeves 38
3. Dan McCarthy 61
4. Dave Willey 61

*4WD Off-Road Stock*

1. Rich Mickle 43
2. Ken Reeves 19
3. Dan McCarthy 51
4. Bobby Falgout 17
5. Gene Greer 16
6. Chris Vega 17
7. Mike Dietz 38
8. Jeff Martin 50
9. Pat Falgout 18
10. Tom Lajunesse 16

*4WD Off-Road Mod*

1. Steve Reidling 25
2. Bailey Wills 19
3. Dan McCarthy 18
4. Bobby Falgout 17

See everyone on Friday! :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Just looking for this thread!

Ah! here it is!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Well the weather has been hard on all the racers in the Great Lakes region this winter! But it seems like January may bring some good times for all the crazy guys & gals who brave the snow, sleet, and ice. :thumbsup:

We're looking for more of you crazy :freak: racers who will do anything to get out of the house and come have fun. :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 

1/18 Scale On-road and Off-road racing continues every Friday night in Northwest Ohio at Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall. Come and join us for some bone chilling fun on our 36x80 indoor carpet race track. Pit space for 44+! On-site hobby shop! Electric provided! Chairs provided! Snacks and beverages available!

Also, every other Saturday we race 10th, 12th, and 18th Scale Oval and on Sundays we race 10th and 12th Scale Road course.

We hope to see you at the track! :wave:

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619 (Toledo area)
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pat >> When will the next sat 1/10, 1/12 and 1/18th oval day be?
There is a group of Us BRP racers thinking of coming out some time but the Friday night racing is out dur to the travel time.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Pat >> When will the next sat 1/10, 1/12 and 1/18th oval day be?
> There is a group of Us BRP racers thinking of coming out some time but the Friday night racing is out dur to the travel time.


Hi Bud,
Pat said that we will be racing oval this Saturday, the 24th and then every other Saturday. Doors open at 9am and racing starts at 1:00pm. Racing usually ends around 6:00 or 6:30pm. 3 qualifiers and the mains. Track is ozite 80ft x 36ft overall with the oval having 12 foot inside corners at the ends. It would be great if your group could come out and join us. Pat also has snacks, coffee, hot chocolate, bottled pop and water and a ping pong table in back room: D.
Dave Berry


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK great I will see if I can gather some BRPer's from out this way to make a trip.


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

hi pat any update on points? see you on friday, dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like We may have about 6 BRPer's coming out Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Looks like We may have about 6 BRPer's coming out Sat :thumbsup:


Bud,
That sounds great!! Looking forward getting together with everyone.:thumbsup: 
Dave B.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Bud,

Now that I've talked to you, we have a good group of guys that are excited that you and your fellow BRP'ers are coming on Saturday. I know four of our group that went to Conneticut and saw how well your car performed are excited that you are coming. My son and I that did not get to go to RCMadness are looking forward to getting a car of yours to race with also. 

One question I did not cover in our conversation was batteries! Talking to Dave he said you recommend Team Scream cells. Can you tell me who to get in touch with to get some of those for us? :thumbsup:

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619 (Toledo area)
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be traveling up with the BRP crew this week end. We use Team Scream Cells, Bud may have some to sell, but you can get in touch with John at Team Scream:
Web Site:
http://www.teamscreamracing.com/index.php

Looking forward to racing with you guys!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Micro! I'll get in touch with him tomorrow!

Pat


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Points Update?*

Hey Dave,

I'll be getting the points updated this weekend, hopefully! Sorry but with the holidays and the track flooding I've just not kept up with the talley. Please forgive me.

Pat


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pat >> I'm out of batt's right now.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Any pictures of the track? Do you have tables and chairs to pit on? What other gear do you recommend we bring other than our R/C stuff?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Any pictures of the track? Do you have tables and chairs to pit on? What other gear do you recommend we bring other than our R/C stuff?


Pat has 44 pit spaces with chairs (very comfortable I might add) with pleanty of electrical pluge for your needs. I will call Pat to post some pics of the track after he opens @ 10:00am. Just bring all your RC stuff, refreshments and snacks are also available including coffee. Looking forward meeting everybody. I'd like for a group of us to come out to your track real soon also.
:woohoo:
Dave Berry


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Pics of the track!*

Micro,

Here's some pics of the track!

Pat


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*More pics!*

And some more on Oval Day. And a Pit table. From the Mall into the track!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Even more pics!*

Nice pics of the track on roadcourse. Boards are done very nicely!

Pat


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

all4fun said:


> I'd like for a group of us to come out to your track real soon also.
> :woohoo:
> Dave Berry


Pat - Thanks for the info and the pictures! The track looks very cool!

Dave - Maybe we could get an East and West series going! Nothing huge, just a few races throughout year - keep points based on East Team and West Team....all for fun and pride :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Whats on the menu at the refreshment stand?......that is important information to a BRP racer!!!!
Tang


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

True We already have breakfast and dinner planned :thumbsup:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

24oz bottles of pop=$1
Arizona Ice Tea=$1
Monster Kaos=$1.75
Gatoraid=$1 
Coffee=75 Cents
Hot Chocolate=75 cents
Microwave Popcorn $1
Chips=50 cents
Candy bars=75 cents
Cookies=50 cents
Trail Mix=75 cents
Microwave is available!
We make a Pizza run for the racers! Med 1 topping $6 each!

Pat


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sweet all My kind of food :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Also, Does the bathroom have locks on the doors? .........I know asking if there is a scented candle in there would be too much. I guess I am spoiled!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great day of racing Guy's !!!! Pat nice track :thumbsup: 
Hope to get back out in several weeks and do it again.


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 2, 2004)

whats the class for oval .... do you run 1/18 late models and sliders and some general rules


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

what batteries and or motor did you have to have to be competitve in Toledo??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Pat - thanks for putting on a good show! The track was great! Looking forward to returning and racing all the guys that purchased the fun and durable BRP!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 CAPER said:


> what batteries and or motor did you have to have to be competitve in Toledo??


 
The BRP guys ran a little of everything. But they are going to set up the new class sort of based on our rules so I think it will be 4 cell.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

For guys building new BRP kits, this will save you some time.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250364811347


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Does the whole car come with it?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Does the whole car come with it?


No! The title says body, but I guess i should specify for some people!!

Boy, That would REALLY save some time!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Dave or Pat,
Anything planned for a big event? Mini GLC? Looking for an excuse to get the Duneland/RATFactor crew over there! We could probably get some of the MRL guys to come from the east too!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Dave or Pat,
> Anything planned for a big event? Mini GLC? Looking for an excuse to get the Duneland/RATFactor crew over there! We could probably get some of the MRL guys to come from the east too!


Ron,
Oh, for sure. :thumbsup: Pat and I have been talking about doing a Mini GLC style race at Toledo for the 1/18th scale crowd since we first discussed it with you last September. We just need to get the plans going. With most of the big 1/18th scale races already scheduled, picking a date shouldn't be a problem. I will get the ball rolling with some sponsors, etc. We are racing on road this Friday night and oval Saturday, so I will talk to Pat to get things started. This would be a great way to get the "NEW" 80'x36' indoor Toledo track back on the map again. 
By the way. Bud Bartos and his local racers (5) came over for an oval race 2 Saturdays ago. They did a great job of showcaseing the BRP car. It was well recieved and put on a great show.....pretty good and close racing. Pat has already sold 6 kits with more kits ordered for interested buyers. I'm sure this will be a very popular class for the Toledo crowd and also for the "Mini GLC" race. It TQed and won (1st and 2nd) at the Nat's. 
Dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave >> See if it's possible to set up on one for the weekends that We don't have a BRP points race


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Dave >> See if it's possible to set up on one for the weekends that We don't have a BRP points race


Bud.....that was the first schedule I was going to check. We want to make sure it won't interfere with you guys for sure. We're anxious to see a good turn out of BRPers for the "Mini GLC race". Judging from the BRP car sales at Pat's track, along with your group of racers, that could be one of the largest attending classes.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

all4fun said:


> Judging from the BRP car sales at Pat's track, along with your group of racers, that could be one of the largest attending classes.


 Thats the normal around here. BRPs are the biggest class


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

TangTester said:


> Thats the normal around here. BRPs are the biggest class


Hey guys....put Saturday, April 11th and Sunday, April 12th. on your calender for the On Road / Oval "Mini GLC" (Great Lake Challange) at the indoor Toledo track. After talking to Pat last night and checking the 1/18th scale racing events for the remainder of the indoor season, it has been decided to have it on those two days. We figured that will give everyone enough time to plan for it. Flyer and more details/classes to follow. Any suggestions are also welcome. 
Dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I added the race to the BRP calendar...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope We can get all the Ohio east BRPer's to go !!!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> I added the race to the BRP calendar...





BudBartos said:


> Hope We can get all the Ohio east BRPer's to go !!!!


Micro_Racer...... thanks 

Bud........Me too! Hey, the more the merrier.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Hope We can get all the Ohio east BRPer's to go !!!!


I think one Western Pa. BRPer will be making the trip also!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

martian 710 said:


> I think one Western Pa. BRPer will be making the trip also!!!!:thumbsup:


Cool !!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll start promoting it at Duneland right away! I'm sure we can get a respectable crew to make the trip. If we can get the MRL guys to come, we could have a more competetive event than the Nat's!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

If it is open for consideration, I vote for on-road on Sunday and Oval on Sat.! Some of our guys can only make it on Sunday...


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If it is open for consideration, I vote for on-road on Sunday and Oval on Sat.! Some of our guys can only make it on Sunday...


Ron....Pat and I have discussed it and he has decided to do Oval on Saturday and OnRoad on Sunday. We also noticed that the 4-11-09 and 4-12-09 dates are Easter weekend, so the new dates will now be Saturday 4-18-09 Oval and Sunday 4-19-09 OnRoad. We are currently working on the flyer. Classes, hotels, rules, etc. will also follow shortly. The flyer will be posted on this site, and RCtech under "Micro and Mini Scales". Any other ideas or suggestions are welcome.
Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Dave - thanks for the info. I have updated the BRP racing calendar and started a new thread on HobbyTalk.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Dave - thanks for the info. I have updated the BRP racing calendar and started a new thread on HobbyTalk.


Micro_Racer....no problem. I can't wait for the race myself!! We should have a good turnout and a lot of fun.  Also, we shouldn't have any travel problems with the weather.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Is Sat the 28th a oval day?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Bud,

Oval days upcoming are 2-21, 3-7 and trophy race on 3-21

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK those are all race dates for us except this Sat. Wonder if I could still do 2 races a weekend?


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

*Late model motors*

Pat,

will you have the stock brushes for the losi late model? also, do you have
any stock motors for the late model? 

George


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Brushes etc.........*

George,


Yes!!!!!!!

Pat


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How was the BRP racing last night ?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> How was the BRP racing last night ?


Bud...as usual, it was a fun time for all of us. :thumbsup: We only had 5 BRP's last night though. Some guys were sick and some had to work long hours. Two more kits were sold last night....next week we should have many more BRP cars. Hope the weather doesn't hinder your racing this weekend. 
Dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good to hear !!! Weather never stops us from eating I mean racing :thumbsup:


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*friday nite*

is everybody ready for trophy nite? i just rebuilt 3 diffs.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

mudguppydave said:


> is everybody ready for trophy nite? i just rebuilt 3 diffs.


Oh Yeah.......really looking forward to another fun night!! :thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*friday nite*

great nite of racing and season. won 2wd off road class. 2nd in 18r behind dave berry! pat thanks for all the great door prizes and a great season of racing! dave:thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

mudguppydave said:


> great nite of racing and season. won 2wd off road class. 2nd in 18r behind dave berry! pat thanks for all the great door prizes and a great season of racing! dave:thumbsup:


I agree Dave.....we all had a great time. :thumbsup: And also great trophies. Pat, thanks again for another great year of indoor racing. We all should feel very fortunate that Pat has provided a great race facility for us all to enjoy. The addition of the BRP class this year ( Super Stock rules ) has added that much more fun ( 13 cars total so far ) for everyone. Just wish we started the BRP class at the beginning of the year for our points series. Now we have another class we can add for the next points series. Looking forward to that. Congratulation to all the winners and competators this past series. 
Dave Berry


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

I have to agree, I had a lot of fun racing there this year. a couple of my friends and I just started racing the mini late models in jan. just for fun, but we met alot of nice people there and look forward to racing some more this year and next. Is there any interest in running the 1/10th scale slider. I know a hanful of us want to race them there next year. Thanks Pat for a great place to race.

George Flores


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*friday nite*

wow with dave berry gone lots of different winners. just kidding dave:wave:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Series Finale Trophy Races*

Here's some pics of the Friday night Trophy race.

Can't say enough about all of the racer's who come out and race with us each week. You are a great group of guys & gals. Thanks for your support!

Our new Series will be announced soon, so stay tuned!

Pat


----------

